# Turn Up The Heat



## chiller (31/5/04)

Like all homebrewers I'm always on the look out to contribute something back to the economy by purchasing a new "toy"

As my friends will atest this is my new toy.

The Americans rave about their Turkey friers so when the opportunity came up for me to test a couple with the correct regulator [must be the correct one or they are useless] I jumped at the chance.

This is the burner at first ignition. They burn without any yellow flame at all.


----------



## chiller (31/5/04)

This is after 60 seconds.


----------



## chiller (31/5/04)

The burner has been off for 30 seconds and the frame is still red hot.


----------



## chiller (31/5/04)

And finally safety.

One the weekend we brewed and the standard high pressure hose wasn't up to the task and "leaked". The flame wasn't lit at the time but if it was we could have had a very roasted beer.

I had a copper transfer tube made up to get the gas line well away from the heat source.

There are special hoses designed to handle the heat but this method carries a big "peace of mind" factor for me.

Facts and figures.

16 litres for mash from cold in under 8 minutes.

25 litres for sparge to 80c in 14 minutes

Gas useage. Mash water Sparge water and full boil less than 1.5kgs of lpg.

The burners and regulator are available from Globe Imports on Magill Road here in Adelaide. They are no longer on special but still sell for $29.95 each. The special regulator is about $50.00

Steve.


----------



## Doc (31/5/04)

Wow, awesome chiller.
That has gone on the capital expenditure list.

If I hadn't just bought 50kg of base grain, about 10kg of specialty grain and 4kg's of hop pellets, I'd be ordering tomorrow.

Anyone know of a good supplier for the burners in Sydney that you have previously bought from ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jovial_Monk (31/5/04)

Awesome, Stevo!

Will be at globe 9.01am tomorrow!

Thx





Jovial Monk
getting very mellow indeed with some mixed berry melomel


----------



## sosman (31/5/04)

I hope you had permission from Houston.

BTW my calculations put this at just under 30 MJ/hr. Maybe someone could check my calcs (I assumed starting temp for water was 17 deg and no heat lost).


----------



## Jazman (31/5/04)

bugger and i got a 3 ring burner recently that looks the goods


----------



## big d (31/5/04)

excellent feed back chiller.good thing im going to adelaide next week.on my shopping list for sure.


----------



## johnno (31/5/04)

Nice one.
Do these dudes have a website?


----------



## dicko (1/6/04)

Those turkey burners look the same as the gas burner that is in a gas fired copper of olden day fame.
Most guys these days in SA use those old coppers as crab cookers and they are excellent.
I wonder if they ARE the same burner?
Maybe someone might know!
Cheers


----------



## jayse (1/6/04)

sosman said:


> I hope you had permission from Houston.
> 
> BTW my calculations put this at just under 30 MJ/hr. Maybe someone could check my calcs (I assumed starting temp for water was 17 deg and no heat lost).


 yeap you'll need to make a flight plan and be cleared for take off before you light one of these.
They roar, the sound they make is amazing.

sos i think the water may be cooler than that in adelaide a the moment.
Haven't measured it lately but its too cold to hold your hand in a bucket full of water for to long.
I have brewed on steve's system and with these burners i pulled of i brew in just over three hours.
Thats 1.5 hours less than my system.

oh the burst gas line was entertaining. I haven't seen a brewer jump that high and run for the hills before.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## dicko (1/6/04)

Hi Chiller,
How about a pic of the special regulator for us country viewers?
Cheers


----------



## johnno (1/6/04)

Does this thing come with the stand or is that extra?
And a piccy of the regulator would be good thanks chiller.

cheers


----------



## chiller (1/6/04)

This is the regulator for the burners. It is the same as the one Sosman uses on his burner.

The throughput is much higher than the standard high pressure one we can use on a 3 ring. I don't know if this reg would be suitable for a "normal" burner but it does have very good flow adjustment.

Steve.


----------



## chiller (1/6/04)

Johnno the burner is complete with stand. I removed all of the paint around the skirt as the heat is so intense the paint blistered and smoldered. The heat didn't effect the paint on the legs. That was the only "work" I had to do on them.

Steve.


----------



## chiller (1/6/04)

Dicko and others I've posted a pic of the reg and it is on page one of this thread.

Steve

Well the marvels of editing


----------



## Batz (24/6/04)

Chiller or others who own one of these monsters

Are they easy regulated down for the 90 min boil? 

Looks like you could boil the kettle dry with that :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayse (24/6/04)

Ok I now have two of these myself. Just making a flight plan now.
They run out of regs though so I have to wait till next week to fire them up and brew.
Brewing just got insane here at the skunk fart brewery with a massive 90Litre kettle finding its way home with me from globe imports also. :blink: 
I was looking at a 120L it was only $140 for the 120 litre pot because of a scratched lid, the 90 litre was $150. 
I was looking for only a 75 litre but they don't sell them only 60l or 90l they had there.

Anyway iam now all exited and about to go out and by some iron to make a stand.
Anyone up for a giant size brewday?  

Ok now everyone can really say iam insane with a 90 litre kettle. :blink: 

Jayse
ps. batz they can be turned down very low.


----------



## chiller (24/6/04)

Hi Batz,

Yes very easy to adjust and a 90 minute boil still lasts 90 minutes!!  

[1] With the ones I got the paint must be removed from the top sheild -- not a real drama

[2] A high -- high pressure reg is needed.

[3] And copper standoff pipes for gas connection are a definate safety feature.


Running full boil the boil would be complete [read everywhere in the brewhouse] in 3 minutes.

Steve.


Jayse you are unbelievable !!!!!!!!

Ok did you obtain [3]???? Very important. Remember the dash for cover at my place??

When are you going to put in the tap? I'm home tomorrow.


----------



## Batz (24/6/04)

Thanks Chiller

yes 90 min boil takes 90 min :lol: :lol: 

I was worried about boiling to hard 

Looks like I gotta one of these now as well  :unsure:


----------



## jayse (24/6/04)

no i didn't get '3' yet as he said you made them up yourself and he didn't know anything about them I didn't bother questioning that. You did get them from there though didn't you?
anyway i'll look into them ASAP as is i can't use them untill the reg comes in.
The tap i don't have yet where can i buy one like yours?

Cheers Jayse


----------



## chiller (24/6/04)

The copper stand off pipe was made for me by Maxbuilt in Beulah Road Norwood. They may even have the reg or one suitable.

You'll also need a Tee piece and an extra gas line.


Welcome to the world of nuclear fusion  

Steve


----------



## jayse (24/6/04)

cheers.
Maxbilt it is, then parramount browns for the steel for the frame.

I am like a kid on christmas day.

Jayse


----------



## Batz (24/6/04)

Chiller can you explane the exta stuff?

Will not be a problem for me to make it up if I know what's required


----------



## chiller (24/6/04)

Batz I presume you mean the copper tube between the gas line and the burner?

All it is is basically 3mm [or similar copper 20 - 30 cms long] flared with the appropriate male and female connections for attaching the flexible gas line and then attaching the copper to the burner tap.


All gas lines must be rated for temperature and pressur. Not a standard BBQ extension gas line.

If you run two burners off one regulator just get a tee connection.


Elbow grease to remove the paint.


If I've missed any or all of you question PM me.

Steve


----------



## Batz (24/6/04)

OK too easy

I have all the gear at home to make up that


----------



## Doc (24/6/04)

jayse said:


> Ok I now have two of these myself. Just making a flight plan now.
> -snip-
> Brewing just got insane here at the skunk fart brewery with a massive 90Litre kettle finding its way home with me from globe imports also. :blink:
> -snip-
> Ok now everyone can really say iam insane with a 90 litre kettle. :blink:


 [insert dr evil laugh]

Awesome, so not only will be able to hear you on brew day from Sydney we will also be able to see the evaporation from your kettle.
Awesome.

Of course I expect to see pictures in the gallery.

Very jealous,
Doc


----------



## Batz (24/6/04)

I am sure I'll be able to get a wiff of Jayse's brew day even from where I am


----------



## Batz (24/6/04)

Adelaide Malt Company cranking up production for the lanching of the 90 Lt kettle

:chug: :unsure: :chug: :blink: :chug: h34r:


----------



## jayse (24/6/04)

Sorry small thread hijack with the pot and frame.
Anyway frame done and pics will come tommorow i just need some batteries for the camera.


With the reg i did the hose up as tight as i was comfortable doing seens the reg thread and housing looks like pretty cheap alloy and i didn't want to break it. anyway it still leaks so i will get some sealant for gas lines and fix that.
I didn't get the same reg as chillers but one that does the same thing ie very high pressure.

Oh and the paint on the stands does look like a fair amount of elbow grease worth.

also the hose i got looks like the same as my normal hose but the guy reckons it will handle much higher pressure than the reg could give.
He basically brazed up copper pipe to threads for that part.


Jayse


----------



## Hopeye (25/6/04)

Hey Jayse,

Is your kettle copper ????


----------



## RegBadgery (25/6/04)

Hello all,

I was in the new Ray's Outdoors in Camperdown this afternoon - it's a big store, with lots of stuff and lots of staff (but thats another story).

I'm pretty sure they sell the burner/stand combo used by chiller - at least it looks very much like it. They also have the one I wrote about elsewhere. I think they're pretty much the same except chiller's is a little lower to the ground and doesn't have the skirting (which may offer some additional protection from the wind).

If its the same as chiller's - it's selling for $40, and the one with the side skirt is 50. 

When I talked to the fellow in the store he said they're used for 50 litre cooking, talked about turkey fryers etc... the wonders of american cuisine...

They also have a range of 1-4 ring burners and loads of other stuff - gumboots, fishing rods - small electric doovers to keep a single beverage cold, ski gloves to keep your hands warm if you're brewing in the snow...

cheers
reg


----------



## jayse (25/6/04)

Hopeye, the pot is alumium and very thick.

With the burners I'll go to ray's outdoors soon and see if the burners there are the same.


Jayse


----------



## RegBadgery (25/6/04)

Hello all,

You can hear one of these burners in action via...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=2374

cheers
reg


----------



## Doc (19/9/04)

The NASA burner on a stand from Rays Outdoors is on my Xmas present list.

Chiller, how have you found the stand to hold up now that you have used it for a few months ?

Jayse, got those pictures of your new stand etc ?


Beers,
Doc


----------



## chiller (19/9/04)

Hi Doc,
The NASA burners [thanks for the name guys ] are exceptional in all aspects.

Doc the stands have shown no signs of deterioration. They seem actually quite wel made considering the metal thickness.

The constant red heat has probably herdened them.

Hope you enjoy them Doc. 

5 brews in one day??

Steve


----------



## johnno (19/9/04)

So are these the ones being sold at Rays Outdoors then?
I've had a lookat them. They seemed good, especially as they are raised on the legs. 
Chiller and chance of posting a pic with the copper standoff pipe and how it connects to the rest of the unit. it would come in handy when i ned to show it to someone to do the job for me.

cheers


----------



## chiller (19/9/04)

Hi Johnno,

Go back to page 1 of this thread and I've posted a pic of the copper pipe. It is about 300mm long and has the same fittings on both ends.

Steve


----------



## johnno (19/9/04)

chiller,
thanks for that. Saftey is a big concern for me.
So basically you have copper pipe instead of the hose. 

cheers


----------



## Doc (19/9/04)

chiller said:


> 5 brews in one day??


 My regular brew day is 2 AG's in a day. Maybe able to up that to 3  
Although then I won't have to brew as often. Can't have that  

Doc


----------



## jayse (20/9/04)

Doc said:


> Jayse, got those pictures of your new stand etc ?


 No pics yet but its a blistering sunny day here in adelaide today so there is plenty of light to take some pics with my cheap as french fries digital picture taking thingo.

Its is about time i added some pics to the gallery.

Jayse


----------



## sosman (20/9/04)

Well I just wanted in on the action ...







More pics at brewiki: brew pot stand and 60MJ burner


----------



## Doc (20/11/04)

Doc said:


> The NASA burner on a stand from Rays Outdoors is on my Xmas present list.
> 
> Chiller, how have you found the stand to hold up now that you have used it for a few months ?
> 
> ...


 Bugger, bugger bugger.
Just rang Rays Outdoors to make sure they had the cooker burner in stock before heading over to buy my Xmas present, and they have none left.
Asked when they were getting more in and the answer was Item Discountinued.
Bugger bugger bugger. :angry: 

Looks like I'll have to pay shipping from Globe Importers unless someone in Sydney knows where else you can buy these units ????

Doc


----------



## Doc (23/11/04)

I have applied for my license from the local authorities and I'm now on NASA's radar and ASIO's watch list :lol: 

Just ordered a NASA burner including high pressure regulator and braided hose line from Globe Imports.

Tripple AG brew days here I come.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (23/11/04)

and at the end of the day doc you will probably wonder why you waited so long to purchase nasa burners.they are that good  

cheers
big d
nasa owner/operator


----------



## Justin (23/11/04)

Hi Doc, what did it end up costing you if you don't mind (cost for the burner, the reg, hose and then postage individually if you have it)? I brewed on Sunday and when it came time to boil a nice wind whipped up so I ended up making all these wind shields out of a table top and bits of mdf wood because my 3 ring just wasn't cutting it. The bloody wind was eddying around everywhere so I just had to make a complete enclosure to get a very mediocre boil. As it turns out my evapouration rate was low and I didn't boil down enough so my OG is a bit low. 

I was thinking about these burners. Also been considering electric, but keen to see your prices.

Thanks, Justin


----------



## Doc (23/11/04)

Burner including stand $30
High Pressure reg $60
Braided gas hose line $34
Shipping to Sydney $20
Total cost $144

Potential benefit to my brewday Priceless  

Doc


----------



## Justin (23/11/04)

Thanks Doc, much appreciated. That is quite a cheap purchase on the brewing scale once all your essentials are cared for. And to grab a few extra hours on brewday will certainly ease the pressure from the girlie .

Thanks again.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Doc (23/11/04)

Justin said:


> And to grab a few extra hours on brewday will certainly ease the pressure from the girlie .


 I figure if I go from a 90 min mash to a 60 min mash and maybe a 90 min boil to a 75 min boil and with the upgrade of the burner extra gained time, I can do tripple AG brew days  
Worst case is I will need to get a therminator to get the cooling time down too B) 

Doc


----------



## Gout (23/11/04)

And.... Doc , your still living inside the house??

I would have been beaten if i even spoke the B word 4 times on a weekend day let alown brew 4 AG batches

Some one is livin the dream  and it aint me 

time for another beer to wash the pain away


----------



## Doc (5/12/04)

Just fired it up for a test run and to burn off the paint on the stand.
WOW, awesome. Looking forward to using it on my next brewday, (looking good for next weekend).
I thought this is noiser than my three ring but not that bad, then I wound up the regulator. Woooohoooooo, saturn here I come.
Out of interest how do you guys have you air intake piece on the burner set, half open fully open or somewhere in between. And do you run it at full noise until you get it up to the boil ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (5/12/04)

fully open doc.
adjust the pressure to suit how quick you wish to bring up the boil but be for warned.keep an eye on your temp gauge or kettle as you can achieve a very rapid boil.wind the pressure gauge back to suit the sort of boil u wish to have once it starts boiling.

cheers
big d


----------



## chiller (5/12/04)

Hi Doc

They are awesome aren't they?

I run mine with the air valve fully open and as much gas volume as I can give it.

Just out of interest I have three of these burners in my set up and use one of them for my heated mash tun. Not full throttle though. 

Steve.


----------



## JasonY (5/12/04)

Do these suckers use more or less gas than a four ring burner for boiling your wort? The four ring works well but there is always room for improvement.


----------



## locost (6/12/04)

I got myself one of these on the weekend too, attacked the stand with some paint remover, doesn't looks so shinie and new any more and fired it up. One word will suffice "awesome". I'm going to strap one of these to the back of the pulsar and call it the batmobile.


----------



## Justin (6/12/04)

I'd love to see that   that's a great idea.


----------



## Doc (6/12/04)

locost said:


> I got myself one of these on the weekend too, attacked the stand with some paint remover, doesn't looks so shinie and new any more and fired it up.


 hahahaha, I didn't worry about the paint remover, just fired up the burner. That worked as paint remover too  

Doc


----------



## sosman (6/12/04)

Doc said:


> Burner including stand $30
> High Pressure reg $60
> Braided gas hose line $34
> Shipping to Sydney $20
> Total cost $144


 Doc,

Curious to know whether you tried the NSW office of gameco?

I bought a complete rig off them 6 months ago for $106 (60MJ jobby that I posted a pic of earlier). They have a 90MJ, 2 ring version if you want to pay a bit more.

And no, I don't have a vested interest - the guys there were knowledgable and helpful.

cheers


----------



## Doc (6/12/04)

sos,

No didn't try Gameco. Just went for the proven burner and service etc the other guys had got from Globe Imports.
Forgot you had sourced yours from them.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sosman (6/12/04)

Do they have a MJ rating on them?


----------



## Boots (23/12/04)

I picked up my (first) NASA burner this week.....  


QUESTION:

How do you know when Chiller owns too many NASA burners? 


ANSWER:

When the guy at Globe imports asks if you know him, uses him as his reference site, and then asks you to say hello to him!


Top stuff chiller - you're in inspiration to many   :lol: 

NOTE: Of course - I know you could never own enough NASA burners h34r:


----------



## Doc (23/12/04)

hahahahahha, yes.
When I rang and ordered one, he asked what I was going to use if for.
I said brewing, and he said, yes, this is what you need and this etc etc. We've sold a lot to brewers  :lol: 

Top work Chiller.

Doc


----------



## Hoops (23/12/04)

My burner I have been using at home doesn't quite make the cut so I felt compelled on my travels through Adelaide to buy myself a NASA burner, well actually 3 burners, one for Goat and 2 for myself. Biggest problem is i have to wait until at least mid February before I will be able to brew with it  

As soon as I pointed to the NASA burner he knew straight away - "So you're a homebrewer?" then talked to me for a while about his tester AKA Chiller.
He said the Italians use the 3 ring burners for their sauces but are tight arses so don't want to buy a NASA burner as you need to pay $60 for the HP reg.


----------



## Doc (31/12/04)

NASA burners rock.

Last week, end of sparge to boil 21 mins.
This week, end of sparge to boilover in 13 mins.
Tomorrow I might just wind the regulator right out :lol: and have it up to boil in under 10 mins.

My old 3 ring burner would take at least 30-40 mins.

Doc


----------



## Corey (18/1/05)

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but here it goes anyway. The Nasa Burner I bought came with a little spring. The spring is narrower at one end than the other. Where abouts is it meant to go?


----------



## chiller (18/1/05)

Corey said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question, but here it goes anyway. The Nasa Burner I bought came with a little spring. The spring is narrower at one end than the other. Where abouts is it meant to go?


 The spring goes between the air butterfly plate and the body of the gas knob. That is if it is the same as mine?

Steve.


----------



## Doc (18/1/05)

That is where I put the spring that came with mine.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Corey (19/1/05)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mje1980 (19/1/05)

O.k i'll bite, im a dumbarse, what is a nasa burner?? please show me some pics please???. If i can get to the boil in 10 mins or so, i may consider buying one of the bloody things!!


----------



## Corey (19/1/05)

If you go right back to the start of this thread (click on 'First'), then you'll see what we're talking about.

Nasa Burner is just what the people on this website refer to them as. The Yanks call them Turkey Fryers.


----------



## johnno (16/2/05)

After all the good reports and feedback I ordered mine a few days back.
Hopefully it will be here before the weekend.

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (17/2/05)

Hope its waiting for me tonight.


----------



## johnno (17/2/05)

Hi there brewers,
Today was not a bad day and I dont really feel like blowing myself up!!
So I'm posting here regarding these beasts. I need some help with the spring and where it goes.
Please look at the piccy and tell me if I have put the spring in the right place. If not where is it that it goes? From th earlier pics of chillers it looks like it may go there.
Also in the same pic, is that the where you adjust the flow from and have the other one connected to the gas at full bore?

Today is not a good day to die 
johnno


----------



## Batz (17/2/05)

That's it Johnno , and fully open with the air-vent , gas adjustment flow from that value yes

Be aware the value will become too hot too touch during operation , you'll need gloves or a rag.

Batz


----------



## johnno (17/2/05)

Thanks very much Batz. :beer: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (17/2/05)

OK,
stupid question time again. When this valve in the pic is fully tightened, it is at 9 o'clock.
How important is it that this one is fully tightened? or can I just adjust it back to 6 o'clock without any worries.
Thanks in advance.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (17/2/05)

I have mine at about 5 o'clock as I have my gas bottle on the ground to the right. It is tight at that position on mine.

Did I just hear a woooosh from Melb as you fired it up ? :lol:

Doc


----------



## johnno (17/2/05)

Hi Doc,
Hmm, mine tightens at that angle there. I wonder If I can leave it there and it will be ok?
I havent fired it up yet. Had to bottle a batch earlier on.
Plus I want to be safe as. Maybe I should give it a run now and get the neighbours out looking for the ufo. :lol: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (17/2/05)

position shouldnt really matter johnno.mine are both at 3 o clock and not overly tight due to the hard piping nut being close to the air vent adjuster.the gas outlet is very small so you will get bugger all leakage around the threaded bit.

cheers
big d


----------



## NRB (17/2/05)

Johnno, did you ship from interstate or buy local? Are they the same as what G&G sell? I need to purchase one myself and these things surely look the goods.


----------



## Doc (17/2/05)

Johnno,

Seriously you need to fire it up with half a kettle of water.
Spray the connections with soapy water before it gets to hot to see if you have any leaks.
Let it run for about 20 mins on full noise to burn the paint off the stand.

Doc


----------



## big d (17/2/05)

and dont forget your earplugs johnno


----------



## johnno (17/2/05)

Thanks Doc and big d,
I will wait till tommorrow when I get home from work to fire it up , all the rugrats have just gone to bed and I'm pretty tired. I will do the soapy water trick. As an extra precaution I may purchase a cutoff valve I saw in K mart last weekend. These were about $30 and will give me extra peace of mind.
Woohoo :beerbang: ..no more long waits at the kitchen stove, and I will be ready for that big ally pot I have been eyeing out.

NRB, these are the ones from Globe Imports in Adelaide that everyone else has been purchasing, thanks to the initial excellent feedback from chiller.

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (18/2/05)

Gave it a run earlier on.
Man these things are awesome. The biggest pot I have at the moment is a 19 litre one. I filled it to the 17 litre mark and it got to boiling in about 18 minutes or so.
And I dont even reckon I had it on half way. 
I also purchased a saftey valve today. Doubles as a fuel gauge as well. Just as an extra precaution.
They sell these at Kmart and Big W.
Here is their webpage. Aus Company.
cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (18/2/05)

Johnno,

I use one of those safety valves too.
Worth their money from multiple angles.

Hope you didn't wake the rugrats when you fired it up :lol:
I can get 33 litres from around 47 deg C to boiling in 13 mins on full noise.
At about 11 minutes I take the lid off the boiler and start watching it. As soon as it takes off shut off the gas at the bottle. Give it 20 sec and then re-light with the min amount of gas to keep it going (silent mode, compared to full noise mode).
Slowly wind on more gas until you get your rolling boil (SLOWLY).

My first three brews with the NASA burner I had huge boil overs :lol:

Doc


----------



## big d (18/2/05)

good to hear all went well johnno.doc speaks wise words about boil overs with this beast.fortunately my keg/pots are old h34r: kegs of about 70-80 litre volumes so boil overs are hard to do. <_< 

cheers
big d
i-clone


----------



## NRB (28/2/05)

My licence has been issued and the flight plan was accepted; I'm ready to launch! The NASA burner arrived in the mail today... Mars prepare for another landing.

I've got another question with the spring - Is it meant to remain in its form as supplied, or squashed down? When I tighten up the adjustment knob I can basically flatten the spring. How tight it tight enough?

Thanks for the initial post on these things Chiller.


----------



## big d (28/2/05)

my springs are up tight but it doesnt really matter too much as its there to keep the round air vent regulator up against the burner body and not flopping around loosely.

cheers
big d


----------



## wee stu (28/2/05)

big d said:


> my springs are up tight against the body and not flopping around loosely.
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="47274"][/post]​



Is this a reply to NRB, or a coded message to his avatar :blink: :lol:  ??


----------



## NRB (3/3/05)

I fired it up tonight for a test run and paint burn off. Three words:

*Oh My God*! :super:


----------



## Jazman (3/3/05)

and a good glove is a must to turn it off and wathc for those boil overs


----------



## kungy (4/3/05)

Can a nasa burner only run of LPG? I have a natural gas mains plumbed onto my deck, so could i run the nasa burner with a natural gas reservoir or something similar, or do i need to be looking at another solution.

Will


----------



## Jazman (4/3/05)

well thtas a big proplem with pressure and natural gas being different to lpg i would check with the local gas supplier like origin or agl to make sure as you have to sorce the right sort of regulateor ect as im still to convert my bbq to natural gas and i have a natural gas pont out side to

Let us know how u go it could be a goood option so u want run out of gas during the boil or just before a hop addition


----------



## Torsion (3/5/05)

Is the stand that comes with these units (any of the types available) large enough to support a converted keg? The bottom "ring" of my keg kettle is 400mm diameter - is the stand large enough on top for that?

I did an extract full boil with a 3 ring on the weekend, which was not very successful at bringing up the boil, and now I'm looking for alternatives  .


----------



## jayse (4/5/05)

The stand is 360mm wide.
I just tried sitting a 40mm wide keg on it and it doesn't fit that well but it just fits if you have it in the right spot and don't knock it, when full of wort it should stay reasonbly stable but it is less than perfect.
If you cut off the inside part of the bottom lip it would fit over it nicely.

Jayse


----------



## Torsion (4/5/05)

jayse said:


> The stand is 360mm wide.
> I just tried sitting a 40mm wide keg on it and it doesn't fit that well but it just fits if you have it in the right spot and don't knock it, when full of wort it should stay reasonbly stable but it is less than perfect.
> If you cut off the inside part of the bottom lip it would fit over it nicely.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Jayse. Trimming down the rim sounds like an interesting idea, but wouldn't the curved bottom of the keg foul on the top of the burner stand?


----------



## jayse (4/5/05)

Torsion said:


> Thanks for that Jayse. Trimming down the rim sounds like an interesting idea, but wouldn't the curved bottom of the keg foul on the top of the burner stand?
> [post="57442"][/post]​



Yes just checked it out again and that might not be the best way to do it either.
If you brought one of these burners you could sit the keg on and use it, its just it may not be 100% perfect.
The keg sits on the rim of the stand right in the middle of the bottom rim of the keg. so it hasn't got any room at all to move, it has to stay in that spot.
Either way i 'd get one and brew with it and then one day, when you get around to coming up with a safer way to do it, fashion up a way for it to sit better.
One option could be bash the whole bottom in, anyway if you buy it now you'd beable to use it as is and then see for yourself maybe a good way to sit it even better.

Jayse


----------



## Borret (4/5/05)

Does anyone use the Mongolian Burner like those from Grain and Grape. I am considering one of these based on the noise and the low pressure system and the website states it puts out 130,00 IBU which is similar to their Highpressure burner.
Has anyone had experience with these?

Borret


----------



## big d (4/5/05)

gday borret
asher is your man as his system does/did have these style burners.

cheers
big d


----------



## Borret (4/5/05)

does that mean he's ditched it for an upgrade?

Borret


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/5/05)

Send him a PM and he'll tell the story.

Some of it is here.

most things have been covered here somewhere!

and a bit more here


----------



## Airgead (5/5/05)

Folks

According to the nice people at Gemeco, the mongolian burner is designed to be run flat out - it doesn't take kindly to being turned down.

if you want adjustment you need a diferent burner.

Incidentaly, I can definitely recommend the nice people at Gameco. Just ordered a burner for my new setup. Great advice, ship next day and they gave me a pretty hefty homebrewers discount.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## kungy (5/5/05)

Airgead said:


> Incidentaly, I can definitely recommend the nice people at Gameco. Just ordered a burner for my new setup. Great advice, ship next day and they gave me a pretty hefty homebrewers discount.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave
> [post="57655"][/post]​



Could i ask what model, specs and your own personal feedback as to the burner. I also live in Sydney at Gameco could be a better option than NASA burners

Thanks

Will


----------



## sosman (5/5/05)

kungy said:


> Airgead said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentaly, I can definitely recommend the nice people at Gameco. Just ordered a burner for my new setup. Great advice, ship next day and they gave me a pretty hefty homebrewers discount.
> ...


Yeah, the Gameco people in Melbourne are very helpful. I bought one of these from them:






Until I made a stand I used to put the keg directly on top of the shroud that came with it. As for turning down the heat on this model, no problem.


----------



## sosman (5/5/05)

Jazman said:


> and a good glove is a must to turn it off and wathc for those boil overs
> [post="47676"][/post]​


Jazman - no problem like that with the Gameco burners. The gas controls are a long way from the burner, well outside the rim of a keg.


----------



## Airgead (6/5/05)

kungy said:


> Could i ask what model, specs and your own personal feedback as to the burner. I also live in Sydney at Gameco could be a better option than NASA burners
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Since I only do 30l batches and cash is a bit low at the moment I opted for a basic 60Mj 4 ring. Should bring 30l to the boil in around 15 mins and can be turned right down to get the level of boil I need. they sell similar burners at camping shops (and BBQs galore) for twice the price. They have the NASA type burners and some industrial jobbies that would put the NASA to shame. 

I haven't fired it up yet. I'll let you know how it does once I've given it a test run. Unfortunatley it won't be this weekend (if only it wasn't Mothers day...). probably the weekend after.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Borret (6/5/05)

Hey SOS,

Can I ask what sort of money for the Gameco version. Did you get an adjustable high press reg or just a standard high press reg for it. And what price for the reg?

Borret


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

2 X Pumpy Burners $475


----------



## Ross (6/5/05)

You must have money to burn Pumps  looks the biz though....


----------



## vlbaby (6/5/05)

Hey borret,
Mongolian burners are crap! I have one and wished i'd gone with the nasa. It burns ok at full flame, but yellow and sooty at part flame. It does the job, but at the end of the boil your left with heavy layer of soot to clean of the kettle.

vlbaby.


----------



## Pumpy (6/5/05)

I got one out of an old water boiler given too me,

I have been lucky to get a few bits free so I dont mind paying to get a matching pair.

Time is the money too me and with these burners I dont have to hang around waiting for the batch to boil they are fantastic and efficient too .

Pumpy


----------



## sosman (6/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> I got one out of an old water boiler given too me,
> Time is the money too me and with these burners I dont have to hang around waiting for the batch to boil they are fantastic and efficient too .
> [post="57853"][/post]​



Looks the goods. You could even put some rocks on top of it and use it as a bbq.


----------



## Pumpy (7/5/05)

Sosman ,

I used to love that old song by Jethro Tull when I went top the Isle of Wight Pop festival Ohhhhh about 69 'them were the days' you would have liked the song too Sosman it was called 'Living in the past '

Beside the point I might try your idea of putting rocks on the burner .

Thats a good idea where did you get that from .

Pumpy ( Patented ideas for the twenty second century)


----------



## sosman (7/5/05)

Pumpy said:


> I used to love that old song by Jethro Tull when I went top the Isle of Wight Pop festival Ohhhhh about 69 'them were the days' you would have liked the song too Sosman it was called 'Living in the past '
> 
> Pumpy ( Patented ideas for the twenty second century)
> [post="57907"][/post]​


Although a fan of Jethro Tull, living in the past isn't my favourite. Aqualang and rumble in the jungle go down well though.

So pumpy, how many patents have you got your name on so far?


----------



## Wortgames (7/5/05)

So are these 'NASA' turkey fryers the same as the ones in Grain and Grape?
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brewingsystems_info.htm

Are there different designs or do they all appear to be made by the same company?

I have a standard 4-ring burner which could do with an upgrade I think...


----------



## big d (7/5/05)

look like one and the same wortgames.the frames may differ a bit but i think they are all made in china and sold/labelled under different brand names.


----------



## TidalPete (7/5/05)

Torsion said:


> Is the stand that comes with these units (any of the types available) large enough to support a converted keg? The bottom "ring" of my keg kettle is 400mm diameter - is the stand large enough on top for that?



Why fiddle around with the burner stand? Why not just cut out an appropiate sized bit of 3mm or more ss plate & sit the keg on that over the stand? Don't suppose it's the cheap option, but it's better than cutting up the stand.


----------



## Pumpy (7/5/05)

Sosman 

How many patents have I got to my name !!!!!

well let me see now mmmmmmmm!!!!!!

well none but I was thinking of the gravel on top of everything but you did not give me much confidence .

 
But I have got a pair of 'Patent black simulated leather platform shoes' from the seventies awaiting for them to come back in fashion ' B) 

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/5/05)

:lol: :lol: 

From somebody old enough to remember Pumpy. 

We shall now call you "Pumpy Holder"

Warren -


----------



## deebee (19/5/05)

I am looking into burners and want to get a good one first up rather than upgrade later. I want one that I can run off my domestic natural gas supply and get a bayonet installed outside.

I have a brochure of Rambo commercial cast iron burners with heat capacities from 41mj/hr up to 186mj/hr and all points in between. (By comparison a three-ring burner is rated at 30mj/hr.) Forget turkeys: these look like they could deep fry a small elephant. They sure look the goods and even the powerful ones come in under or around $100 for the burner alone.

Question: Does anyone have a good commercial burner plumbed into their domestic gas supply? What did you use? Can you use a detachable bayonet fitting? Cost? Satisfaction? etc?


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/05)

Another NASA burner sold. Another step towards AG.


----------



## Jazman (20/5/05)

that is what i woild like to know too as i love to run a butner on natural gas then i never run out of gas but pressure would be a problem and the right reg too


----------



## Jesmol (31/5/05)

Just got one of these burners as my B'day pressie. Woo Hooo.....

Only problem is getting the gas pipe to seal, anybody else had this problem, it appears to be related to the port being drilled off centre, and machining marks on the sealing surface.

My understanding is that "pipe" tape is not a good idea in these applications.

Anybody else had this problem ?

Matt


----------



## crusher (11/6/05)

Fellas, 
Called into Rays Outdoors last week & bought a gas burner & stand & when got home later was reading threads on burners it dawned on me that I had bought a NASA.Well that made me happy.Only problem is when turned on it only seems to burn evenly with tape over the air inlet. With air inlets open it just goes bang & goes out. Any ideas or answers guys.
Crusher


----------



## NRB (11/6/05)

Do you have the correct high pressure regulator?


----------



## johnno (11/6/05)

Hi crusher,
this has come up before regarding te Rays burners. They are the same a sthe nasa but the reg that comes with them is not high pressure enough.
You need one of these regs to get proper performance out of it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (11/6/05)

Just as a bit of trial and error on my part , I took that little pressed metal air intake adjuster thingy off , works better but I have an adjustable reg. and get really get it cranking.
Maybe worth a try.

Any Queenslanders looking for a NASA burner?
I bought two while in Adelaide with the idea of a different type system , now I don't think I need the extra one.

Never used still in the box....PM me if interested


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (12/6/05)

Batz said:


> Any Queenslanders looking for a NASA burner?
> I bought two while in Adelaide with the idea of a different type system , now I don't think I need the extra one.
> 
> Never used still in the box....PM me if interested
> ...



If only I'd known Batz. Mine is still at Grain & Grape waiting to be collected in a fortnights time. h34r: 

Now that the NASA has been around for a while, just out of curiousity, do any of you NASA blokes use an ally boiler? 
If so, how has the bottom held up to the extra heat, pressure, etc? :blink: :blink:


----------



## chiller (12/6/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Now that the NASA has been around for a while, just out of curiousity, do any of you NASA blokes use an ally boiler?
> If so, how has the bottom held up to the extra heat, pressure, etc? :blink: :blink:
> [post="63250"][/post]​




My system is all Ally [I think ] and there has been no dramas at all with the bottom melting out of the kettle.

My mash tun is also direct heated by a NASA and it is very controllable. No burning and because of the aluminium the heat distribution is very even.


My system has three NASA burners and all who brew on my gear are pleasantly suprised at how controllable such a hot burner really is.

They are a great combination with Aluminium.

Steve


----------



## Batz (12/6/05)

Guys
I have had a few members wanting to buy the spare NASA burner I have.

Several people want me to post this to them , be aware it is not a heavy item but will be bulky.

I imagine Aust. post would charge a fair bit to send this , have a think.

ozbrewer you were first to PM me if you want it

Torsion sorry ozbrewers PM saying he would take it beat you by 9 minutes

ntboozer and jgriffin next in line

By the way I was asking $35.00 for it same as I paid

Cheers Batz


----------



## ozbrewer (12/6/05)

yay i win, this is better than ebay


----------



## TidalPete (12/6/05)

ozbrewer said:


> yay i win, this is better than ebay
> [post="63257"][/post]​



It's now $49.95 at Grain & Grape, so you are well in front.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

Flight plan is issued. :super: 

Picked mine up today from Grain and Grape. $99 including H/P regulator. 

Regulator looks different to the ones that you guys have been showing. Brand is Shields HPHK1800A High pressure POL x 1/4" 1800mm 0-44Psi.

JamesShields

This should give an output of about 300 kPa.

Haven't tried it yet. I'll let you all know how it goes.

Here's a photo if anybody is familiar with them. I won't show the burner. It's the same as all the others.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

Here's another pic of the regulator.

Can't wait to fire this bad boy up. Sick of using electrical elements. Took me an hour to get 40 litres up to a boil yesterday.

Electric keg has been seconded for use as a HLT.

Warren -


----------



## RobW (14/6/05)

Warren, is that the one they call the turkey fryer? Looking to get one of them myself so I'll be interested in how you rate it.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

Give me a week or so Rob. Yep, it's a Turkey Fryer. Same as the one Chiller has on the top of the page.

I've got the new frame finished. Managed to acquire enough dexion from a place in Campellfield for about $50 incl. nuts, bolts and corner plates.

Once I've got the boiler positioned correctly I'll fire it up with some water and see how it fares.

Warren -


----------



## RobW (14/6/05)

Excellent - keep us posted


----------



## scrogster (14/6/05)

Yep, its the one G&G call a "turkey fryer" or "outdoor burner". I've got one too and it's an amazing piece of kit, I can't believe how quick my wort comes to the boil. Just watch out for boilovers, they can sneak up on you very quickly! :excl:


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

She's a thing of beauty. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## chiller (14/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Here's another pic of the regulator.
> 
> Can't wait to fire this bad boy up. Sick of using electrical elements. Took me an hour to get 40 litres up to a boil yesterday.
> 
> ...




Hi Warren,

Welcome to the heat club 

The reg you have is used by a couple of the guys here in Adelaide and provided it is the same will give excellent results.

Tip:

Fire it up in a well vented area to get rid of the paint on the burner. That is the only down side.

Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

Thanks for the tips Steve,

Shouldn't be an issue. I've got the most draught-ridden weatherboard garage in Melbourne circa 1950.

The natural ventilation is amazing. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (14/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Shouldn't be an issue. I've got the most draught-ridden weatherboard garage in Melbourne
> 
> Warren -
> [post="63443"][/post]​



Luxury! :lol: h34r: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/6/05)

Gough said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't be an issue. I've got the most draught-ridden weatherboard garage in Melbourne
> ...



Yep, 

On cold days oi huddle up with me Cocker Spaniels and turnips! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Batz (14/6/05)

The ones sold at Global Imports come in a box of two , you guys who want one should consider ordering together and save on postage

Batz


----------



## dicko (14/6/05)

> Fire it up in a well vented area to get rid of the paint on the burner.



This is very good advice.

The first one I lit up in the shed on the floor and it nearly killed me :angry: 

Toxic burning paint fumes filled even my big shed  

I did the next one out on the grass  - big black spot, but who cares  

Cheers


----------



## Batz (14/6/05)

dicko said:


> > Fire it up in a well vented area to get rid of the paint on the burner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep the fumes from the paint are toxic , I fired mine up under a patio , well vented area but still the fumes were almost unbearable

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (2/7/05)

jayse said:


> The stand is 360mm wide.
> I just tried sitting a 40mm wide keg on it and it doesn't fit that well but it just fits if you have it in the right spot and don't knock it, when full of wort it should stay reasonbly stable but it is less than perfect.
> If you cut off the inside part of the bottom lip it would fit over it nicely.
> Jayse



Don't know if all of you out there have solved this little problem yet? if you haven't, look here.
:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/7/05)

I've made a cradle for mine within my frame. Just cut up some cast angle iron into a square that holds the keg firmly. Then just made a stand 30cm down with a concrete paver imbedded within it to sit the burner legs on.

This will allow me to withdrawl the burner at flame out. Enabling me to hose the bottom of the keg. Doing this because I use an immersion chiller.

I'll post some pics when I get a chance.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/7/05)

As promised.

Excuse the crap digi shots. Not enough battery for the flash. I'll get a better camera one day. <_< 

*Edit: Pic*

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/7/05)

And another;

*Edit: Pic.*

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (2/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> As promised.
> Excuse the crap digi shots. Not enough battery for the flash. I'll get a better camera one day.
> Warren -



Looks good to me warren. I've got *no *digital camera, so you're in front.  Expecting my NASA on Tuesday & hope my pot fits (it should). Only posted when I recalled this thread on finding the aforementioned site.  
:beer:

Edit spelling.


----------



## TidalPete (6/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Flight plan is issued. :super:
> 
> Picked mine up today from Grain and Grape. $99 including H/P regulator.
> 
> ...



Warren,
Just unpacked mine & found that I have the same regulator. I take it that you have had no problems with it?? Even if it comes from an Australian company It is a "Made in China" job & I'm not a big fan of "Made in China" stuff at all.
Someone else asked if Threadseal tape was a no-no on gas fittings & got no reply.  . Has anyone used Threadseal tape to get their gas inlet valve nice & tight in the 6 o'clock position so as to fit the copper safety extension shown on page 1 in the best place?

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/7/05)

Pete,

Regulator is fine. Works well in fact. Think you'd be struggling to find anything that's not made in China these days.  

I just screwed mine straight on to the burner, firmly but not too tight. I've tested it twice and it seems to work well.

To set your mind at rest spray some soapy water on to the connections to check for leaks. To further set your mind at rest put some gas tape on the connections.

All that said. I've got myself a length of copper pipe. Think I'll probably attach a stand-off pipe as per Chiller's setup.

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (6/7/05)

Its a thing of beauty once you get it going, having just got my hands on the braided hose after having the hp reg in my possesion for over a month.

It got to a rolling boil with 26L of wort in about 7 minutes!!


----------



## TidalPete (6/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've got myself a length of copper pipe. Think I'll probably attach a stand-off pipe as per Chiller's setup.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="66289"][/post]​



As I will be doing Warren.  Thanks for your prompt reply. You too mikem108.  

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/7/05)

No worries Pete.

I didn't originally intend to use a standoff pipe, however we had a new stove installed yesterday and the gasfitters chucked out a nice 60cm length of copper pipe already flared with compression nuts on each end from the old stove. Pefect for the job. :super: 

Waste not, want not.  

Warren -


----------



## sosman (6/7/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Someone else asked if Threadseal tape was a no-no on gas fittings & got no reply.  . Has anyone used Threadseal tape to get their gas inlet valve nice & tight in the 6 o'clock position so as to fit the copper safety extension shown on page 1 in the best place?
> [post="66277"][/post]​


I'm not a plumber and so not qualified to say but the answer is yes - go ahead and use it. Plumbers use it all the time on NG. You need to be really careful when putting anything on Oxygen lines.


----------



## Brizbrew (6/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> And another;
> 
> *Edit: Pic.*
> 
> ...


Hi Warren, I got my NASA last week from G+G and have given it a quick test run out in the garden but I kept getting problems when going at a really high pressure with it blowing itself out, have you experienced this?
I have the same red "made in China" reg as you have in your picture and am not exactly sure what I am supposed to be doing with the little brass turny bit on the reg :unsure: I have tried it in a few different positions but it did not make much difference. I also tried swivelling the air inlet plate to different positions, I am thinking of covering it and seeing what that does.
Nice stand you have built there mate, I am green with envy here, it has given me a few ideas though.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/7/05)

Brizbrew,

Wasn't windy when you were operating it was it? Another thing to check is that the butterfly plate is fully open to allow maximum air-intake. I only use mine in the garage which is free from draughts. That said I leave the door open. Not too keen on gassing myself.

I just turn the regulator fully-clockwise which I presume is max. pressure. I just control the flame via the valve on the burner. Gentle turning can get the flame low enough for simmer. Turning counter-clockwise allows full-bore. 

If you still encounter the same problems you may have some castings or loose metal/junk inside the burner.

Thanks for the frame comments too.  

Warren -

Edit: spelling


----------



## Brizbrew (6/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks for the frame comments too.



No problem mate, it is nice to see someone else's way around the problem and relate it to the ideas I already had in my head.

I have a question if you don't mind. When I first looked at the picture it looked to me (bad eyesight) that you had tack welded the metal together but on closer inspection I see bolts have been used.
How exactly did you fix it and has it worked as you hoped?

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/7/05)

Brizbrew,

The cradle was made from 1 x 2.2m piece of angle iron. ($20 from Bunnings). I just drilled and bolted it to the existing Dexion members. The thought here was that they'd be less prone to buckling under direct heat than Dexion would be.

Main part of the stress is taken by the longer horizontal bearers. Keg sits very securely here and can more than handle the weight (I squatted and jumped on it to make sure :blink: ). The smaller bits were cut from the remaining metal and are to stop the keg rocking slightly sideways.

This (the rocking) doesn't hinder more than it annoys. As you can see I only "just" had enough metal left. Holes are drilled a little too close to the edge. Thankfully the two smaller bits don't really have to take any weight. They're really only there to steady the ship.

The rest of the frame is masonary-bolted to the floor and wall. Won't go anywhere in a hurry.

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (7/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Brizbrew,
> 
> The cradle was made from 1 x 2.2m piece of angle iron. ($20 from Bunnings). I just drilled and bolted it to the existing Dexion members. The thought here was that they'd be less prone to buckling under direct heat than Dexion would be.
> 
> ...



Warren,
Your setup is along the lines of what I need. Am pushing your good nature here, but wonder if you could supply a pic with your (CFC???) chiller in action.  

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/7/05)

Pete,

I don't use a CF chiller. Mine is immersion. That's why I made the cradle for the boiler. This allows me to remove the burner at flameout. Then I will hose the bottom of the boiler to take away some of the direct heat. This will prevent me cracking the burner.

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (7/7/05)

Warren,
You have saved me a lot of sleepless nights.  Many thanks & happy brewing.

:beer:


----------



## Brizbrew (7/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Brizbrew,
> 
> The cradle was made from 1 x 2.2m piece of angle iron. ($20 from Bunnings). I just drilled and bolted it to the existing Dexion members. The thought here was that they'd be less prone to buckling under direct heat than Dexion would be.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the detailed reply there Warren, it is a great help.
I am going to be building something along the same lines as you have there but crossed with a few ideas I pinched from Batz pics in another thread.  
The way you have incorporated your burner is a stroke of genius and I will be pinching that idea if you don't mind. :super:


----------



## Brizbrew (11/7/05)

I did a test burn with my NASA over the weekend and they are loud scary beasts, it sounds like the end of the world is nigh. :super: 
What I wanted to know from other NASA owners is have you had any problems with the flames licking under the keg/kettle and threatening to burn the gas line?
The regulator obviously gets very very hot and the gas line is attached to a metal fixing directly into this, is it something to worry about?

Here is a picture of the regulator and the fixings I am worried about.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v516/downunder73/hpreg.jpg

I am considering getting a mate to weld a screen to protect the regulator and hose or using some copper pipe to build an extension type thing.

Anyone given this any thought?


----------



## Doc (11/7/05)

Mine is a braided hose.
I've had a few boil overs go over it and all is good.
I've seen the underside of my boiler glowing and all is good.
Once the wort is boiling you turn them right down and you can barely hear it.
I'm not aware of anyone using a non-copper or braided hose. So I'd be a little warey too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> What I wanted to know from other NASA owners is have you had any problems with the flames licking under the keg/kettle and threatening to burn the gas line?
> [post="66885"][/post]​



Another advantage of the metal cradle. Seems to supress the flames from creeping under the edge.

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (11/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Brizbrew said:
> 
> 
> > What I wanted to know from other NASA owners is have you had any problems with the flames licking under the keg/kettle and threatening to burn the gas line?
> ...


I thought that might be the case and I was hoping you would answer this question because I was thinking about your cradle and wondering (as it is hard to tell from the pictures) is there much of a gap between the top of the NASA stand and the cradle or does the cradle sit on the stand?

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> is there much of a gap between the top of the NASA stand and the cradle or does the cradle sit on the stand?
> [post="66902"][/post]​



Brizbrew.

Gap is about 5mm. Quite easy to raise if need be. Bolts are sitting at the bottom of the Dexion slot. This gives me the freedom to bring it up about 15mm if a need arises.

Shouldn't be necessary. 5mm gap shouldn't find the NASA wanting. Also raising it further will make it difficult to slide out at the end of the boil.  

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (13/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Brizbrew said:
> 
> 
> > is there much of a gap between the top of the NASA stand and the cradle or does the cradle sit on the stand?
> ...



Thanks for that mate, this is what I thought you had probably done but thanks for the picture too.


----------



## Darren (13/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I did a test burn with my NASA over the weekend and they are loud scary beasts, it sounds like the end of the world is nigh. :super:
> What I wanted to know from other NASA owners is have you had any problems with the flames licking under the keg/kettle and threatening to burn the gas line?
> The regulator obviously gets very very hot and the gas line is attached to a metal fixing directly into this, is it something to worry about?
> 
> ...


----------



## MAH (13/7/05)

Just go to the very first page of this thread and you will see the copper stand-off pipe Chiller uses. I was at the brewday with Darren, and you've never seen a bunch of lazy brewers move so fast, when the original hose blew off.

At Globe Importers they now sell the regulators with a braided hose.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Jazman (13/7/05)

the braided hose is good thats what i use with my nasa


----------



## TidalPete (13/7/05)

Jazman said:


> the braided hose is good thats what i use with my nasa
> [post="67084"][/post]​



Jasman,
Is your braided hose similar to the one that Brisbrew got from Grain & Grape? :unsure: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v516/downunder73/hpreg.jpg

:beer:


----------



## Brizbrew (13/7/05)

chiller said:


>



Not being a plumber or anything but I do know one end of a compression joint from another, would a copper extension be difficult to hook up or would you get a pro on the job?
I need the peace of mind factor because the flame this thing puts out over an hour would have me worried, now I have read that Chillers hose burst I am defo going to get an extension on it.


----------



## PeterS (13/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > And another;
> ...



Bisbrew, you got me interested. I purchased a similar burner that looks exactly the same stand and all and comes with a high pressure regulator. The trouble is I could never get it to run high pressure. It is just on a very low burn and it looks useless. If I try to adjust anything, it just goes out. I gave up on it and am using another type of low pressure burner. If you get yours going let me know what you did.

Cheers,
PeterS....


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Not being a plumber or anything but I do know one end of a compression joint from another, would a copper extension be difficult to hook up or would you get a pro on the job?



If you can get hold of a good quality flaring tool you'll have no worries. Just put the connections on before you flare the ends.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/7/05)

And there's the rub. Good quality flaring tools are quite expensive.  

Don't even be tempted by the cheaper ones. They're not worth the effort. Been there, done that. They produce sub-standard flares.

One of these days I'm going to get myself a good one. <_< 

Warren -

(Avoid this type, basically they're crap) :excl:


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/7/05)

Another point to add.

Not sure about Chiller's pipe. However I know you can't use 13mm tubing. I went to Gameco yesterday with my flared 13mm (OD??) gas pipe and they didn't have a reducer big enough to match the compression fittings.

Not sure if Chiller can comment here but I think that his pipe and compression fittings might be a smaller diameter.

So if you're going to attempt it, may pay to use narrower gas pipe. I'm picking if Gameco don't have the correct fittings there's a fair chance nobody will.

I was hoping to get away with existing pipe I mentioned earlier. Looks like it's back to the drawing board. In other words purchasing a flaring tool. <_< 

BTW Braided hoses aren't the total answer either, albeit they're a better option than the standard hose. The chap at Gameco told me that the braid is all well and good and heatproof. However problem lies in the fact that there's no way of knowing if the hose underneath the braid is suspect.

Sobering thought. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Justin (14/7/05)

Looks like chiller is using about 3/8" or maybe 1/4" copper pipe Warren. Could be smaller but I'd guarantee that you'd be able to get the right fittings to match with 1/4" copper pipe-I'd assume you'd get enough flow with 1/4".

Hope it helps.

FWIW 13mm is bloody big pipe for one single gas burner. 13mm might also put more stress on that tap/valve and you may end up breaking it, use 1/4" as it will give you more flex in the system thus taking the pressure off that valve.

Not really surprised that you couldn't find a step down compression/flare fitting to suit, I know I've been through all the fittings stuff/problems with a number of projects. Once you find a good hose and fittings place it is absolute bliss. Walk in with a problem, walk out with a solution-vs bunnings, walk in with a problem, walk out with half a dozen mismatched fittings all stuck together that "may" do the job of one fitting from a proper place. 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/7/05)

G'day and cheers Justin, how's things?  

Thanks for the heads-up. As usual your info is right on the money. :super: 

Might have to have a look into a smaller pipe and fittings.

Back to Gameco I go.  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> And there's the rub. Good quality flaring tools are quite expensive.
> 
> Don't even be tempted by the cheaper ones. They're not worth the effort. Been there, done that. They produce sub-standard flares.
> 
> ...



Good advice from Warren. if only I was still working & able to call in at the "Plumbers Shop"  I am currently on the lookout for a sympathetic gas fitter  

:beer:


----------



## Brizbrew (14/7/05)

So, basically the general theme is you need a flaring tool, or use of one and 1/4 inch copper pipe?
I would be willing to pay a few bob for the job to be done it is peace of mind that I am not going to singe my eyebrows or worse still singe my beer that I am after. <_<


----------



## Brizbrew (14/7/05)

Just read the whole thread again because I am really quite worried about the possibility of a gas line popping due to the extreme heat given off by the NASA.
It seems that some, or most people are using a "gas fuse" to cut off in the case of a leak or some other disaster, do these things work and would one null the need for a copper stand off?
I just want to brew good beer but want to do it safely, I dont want to burn my house down in the process. :huh:


----------



## Bigfella (14/7/05)

I finally decided it was time to get my nasa burner that I bought from Rays Outdoors, Working.
It has been sitting in the corner of the garage as I can't get a good flame on it. So I decided to go to Gamco and pick up a new reg. But The guy there told me that there are a few different pressure ratings on his high pressure regs and it would be dangerous to give me the wrong one 
I was told there should be a rating on the burner but I can' find one anywhere on it. Can any of you find a rating on there burner or reg. so I know what to go for.
Thanks


----------



## Jazman (14/7/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Jazman said:
> 
> 
> > the braided hose is good thats what i use with my nasa
> ...




sorry pete that aint it as it has stainless braiding on the outside of the rubber hose


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/7/05)

Bigfella said:


> I was told there should be a rating on the burner but I can' find one anywhere on it. Can any of you find a rating on there burner or reg. so I know what to go for.
> Thanks
> [post="67234"][/post]​



Bigfella,

The Grain and Grape ones come with a Shields HPHK1800A High pressure POL x 1/4" 1800mm *0-44Psi*.

Also you can order just the regulator and hose from G&G for about $60 IIRC. 

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (15/7/05)

Jazman said:



> sorry pete that aint it as it has stainless braiding on the outside of the rubber hose
> [post="67240"][/post]​



I was afraid you'd say that jazman. I thought that the braided hoses had ss on the outside.  looks like Grain & Grape may be trying to increase their profit margins here. The regulator (& the hose?) are not the same as the ones that Chiller's pics showed on page one. :unsure: 

:beer:

Edit (sort of) --- I have just been to collect my stand-off from a gas fitter. He says that the hose & regulator should be ok to use with the NASA. I will know on Monday when I blast off. h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/7/05)

Don't worry Pete,

Can't totally vouch for the hose. However the regulators are more than adequate. Just because they're candy-apple red instead of industrial grey doesn't make them any less capable. My opinion is they're more than built for the job.

I'm back to the drawing board with the hose. I've got an idea. What I'm going to do is cut a 15cm length of 19mm copper tubing and make a sleeve for the top of the hose. Doesn't slip over automatically. Brass end of hose restricts this.

What I will do is cut a vertical slot up the length of the copper tube, bend it open slightly, put it over the top of the hose and lightly crimp it shut. I'll see how it works. Should protect the first 15cm (vital part) of the hose from burner heat. To stop the tube slipping down I'll put a hose clamp lightly on the gas hose.

If it looks (and works) :unsure: the goods I'll post a pic over the weekend.

More than one way to skin a hose.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (15/7/05)

Warren,

I would be concerned that sheathing it with copper would actually conduct the heat better to the tube particularly if it's in direct contact with it

Borret.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/7/05)

Tidalpete said:


> looks like Grain & Grape may be trying to increase their profit margins here.
> [post="67307"][/post]​



Also Pete I seriously doubt that Grain and Grape are trying to increase their profit margins. They're probably supplying what they see as adequate for the job. The ones from Globe in Sth Oz didn't come with braided hoses either unless you paid extra. (Some could verify here).

Grain and Grape's prices IMO are the lowest HB prices I've seen in the country and have always been receptive to brewer's needs.

No association etc. Just a long-term, satisfied customer who's always had nothing but good service and advice from them.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/7/05)

Borret said:


> Warren,
> 
> I would be concerned that sheathing it with copper would actually conduct the heat better to the tube particularly if it's in direct contact with it
> 
> ...



I had that thought Borret. In hindsight I think you may be right.

Thanks for the fair warning. Think I'll heed it. 

Plan B. Build a tin-plate shield in front of the burner.

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (15/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Plan B. Build a tin-plate shield in front of the burner.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="67314"][/post]​



A stand-off pipe, combined with your your angle iron cradle (that I have yet to make up) should give you enough piece of mind Warren. If your cradle helps to contain the heat & flames that curl around the bottom of your setup & the stand-off places your hose well away from the heat, then all should be ok. Shouldn't it? :blink: The stand-off that I just got sets the hose 600mm away from the air intake knob & was only $18.  Also, perhaps I was a little hard on G&G in my earlier post? :unsure: 

:beer:


----------



## Brizbrew (15/7/05)

I think I will end up doing something similar. I have been giving this quite a bit of thought and will probably end up using a cradle and heat shield combo along with a gas fuse to rule out any leaks.
What will you guys be using for your shield and will you use a fuse?

Warren I would not do the copper over the hose thing, I think that could be a V bad idea, don't want to see a fellow brewer go up in smoke.


----------



## redbeard (16/7/05)

this is slightly off topic, but connected. ive sent 3 emails to g&g from 2 diff email addrs (home & work) requesting info, but no reply for almost a week. other hb stores with websites are much more responsive. is this normal for g&g ?

as to the copper gas extension; how hot is it at the burner connection compared to the gas hose ? if the burner is made of iron, will a shield deflect that much extra heat ? perhaps chiller / brizbrew can enlighten us with 1st hand experience ?

thanks


----------



## chiller (16/7/05)

redbeard said:


> this is slightly off topic, but connected. ive sent 3 emails to g&g from 2 diff email addrs (home & work) requesting info, but no reply for almost a week. other hb stores with websites are much more responsive. is this normal for g&g ?
> 
> as to the copper gas extension; how hot is it at the burner connection compared to the gas hose ? if the burner is made of iron, will a shield deflect that much extra heat ? perhaps chiller / brizbrew can enlighten us with 1st hand experience ?
> 
> ...



Physical heat at the gas tap on the burner is quite high. I opted for the copper standoffs I had made for the total safety I wanted.

My setup is permanantly "wired" so doesn't get disconnected other than to change gas bottles.

On my heated Mash tun I have a SS braided [rubber] centre hose [I didn't have time on the weekend to get a copper one]. This seems to pose no problems for the short periods of time it is ignited.

The HLT and Kettle have copper as the flame is running at maximum for, in the case of the HLT 15 - 20 sometimes.

My theory is you cannot be too safe with high pressure gas.


Steve


----------



## redbeard (21/7/05)

redbeard said:


> this is slightly off topic, but connected. ive sent 3 emails to g&g from 2 diff email addrs (home & work) requesting info, but no reply for almost a week. other hb stores with websites are much more responsive. is this normal for g&g ?
> [post="67360"][/post]​



just to close this off, g&g rang my work number the following mon & answered my questions. better late than never i guess.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/7/05)

Finally got the standoff pipe finished. :beer: 

I managed to get it together with 1/2 inch pipe even though I had my doubts. Contrary to what the chap at Gameco said you "can" get fittings if you look hard enough.

As it turned out I already had some of the bits chucked in a box in the garage. By all accounts some of these fittings are air-hose fittings from what I've been told. I wrapped "all" the threads thoroughly with yellow gas tape. Should be OK it's rated to 200 degrees celcius. 

I thoroughly leak tested the joints by spraying them with soapy water. Wasn't a walk in the park first up. It leaked where the brass union joined the burner valve. Took it off and tightened it all up again. Sprayed the joints and all seems well. Lit the burner and (probably foolishly) lit the joints with a gas match to check for further leaks. I've been told that this is a good way to assure yourself there's no leaks. <_< 

Here's some closeup shots for anybody who wants to do the same thing. You'll need a flaring tool and some other bits. Sorry I don't know the name of them. You'll have to take a pic to the store.

Bunnings won't have all these bits. You need a place that specialises in compressed air fittings etc.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/7/05)

Here's a detailed description.

Note: Parts marked with an asterisk are most likely not available from Bunnings. Try an engineering supplies or somebody that sells compressed air fittings etc.

Got these bits from;
Newlands Fasteners and Engineering Supplies.
1/89 Newlands Rd. Nth. Coburg
Ph: 9354 1461 Fax: 9354 8087

:excl: Note attempt this at your own risk. If you're not confident get a gasfitter to do it. If you try it yourself don't blame me if you turn yourself into roast barley.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/05)

These are the bits that did the trick. I've got no idea of their name. You need to get 1/2 inch to 1/3 inch reduction IIRC.

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (27/7/05)

Hey Warren, I hope you don't mind but I have used your 3 tier system as a standard for mine and have started building my own, I was wondering what you used for standing the burner on and how have you found it?
My set up will be a little different from yours because I will be using the burner for the HLT and Kettle and I think from memory you heat your sparge water with an electric element?
Anyway thanks for the inspiration and I hope you take it as a compliment to your design. :super:


----------



## Borret (27/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> These are the bits that did the trick. I've got no idea of their name. You need to get 1/2 inch to 1/3 inch reduction IIRC.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="68742"][/post]​



1/3 inch...... Please explain! Is that a MPT thread (mexican pipe thread).  

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/05)

Sorry Borret, :blink: 

Told you all I'm a plumbing (and imperial) numpty. All I know is the fitting I got goes from a 1/2 inch to 9mm male thread. The same size as your average BBQ gas hose size.

What is 9mm in imperial ??? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/05)

Mexican pipe thread. :lol: 

Betcha whatever comes out the end stinks. :blink: 

Montezuma's Revenge.  

Warren -


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/7/05)

I think those are similar to compressed air tapered thread fittings which are 5/16 inch


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/05)

Thanks GL,

Think you explained it better than me.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (27/7/05)

I'm pretty sure that SBT (standard BBQ Thread ) = 1/4" BSP. Again the overall dimension doesn't neccesarily relate to the pipe size. 

MMMMmmm, Chilli gas.

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/05)

Borret said:


> MMMMmmm, Chilli gas.
> 
> 
> [post="68755"][/post]​



MMMMmmm, scorched sphincter muscles. :excl: 

Warren - :lol:


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/9/05)

Another vote of thanks to Chiller for identifying the NASA burner. I love mine!

And since I know that Batz would be disappointed if I hadnt destroyed the clean engineering lines with something dodgy, here is a pic of my solution to the hot gas line problem. Its ugly, but it works. The gas line can be touched with a bare hand after running for an hour. And, in my defence, the holes were already drilled in the frame when it arrived.


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/9/05)

And this is what brewing at night looks like.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/9/05)

Bonza job GL. Looks like it was done by a pro!


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Another vote of thanks to Chiller for identifying the NASA burner. I love mine!
> 
> And since I know that Batz would be disappointed if I hadnt destroyed the clean engineering lines with something dodgy, here is a pic of my solution to the hot gas line problem. Its ugly, but it works. The gas line can be touched with a bare hand after running for an hour. And, in my defence, the holes were already drilled in the frame when it arrived.
> [post="76261"][/post]​



Congratulations GL. I used those two pre-drilled holes to rig up a ss bracket to stop the burner from wriggling around. 
Not wanting to be critical :blink: , but are a lot of NASA users screwing the regulator down too far & thus wasting gas through unneeded pressure, & as a consequence, heating up the regulating valve unnecessarily? I don't need gloves to adjust the flame & find that the NASA cools down really quickly. I must admit that this took a bit of trial & error to work out.  

:beer:


----------



## RobW (12/10/05)

Woo Hoo. My new NASA burner just arrived from Globe!
Turkeys are trembling for miles around.


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

I think I asked this a while back, but can't remember a reply - How economical are these burners? How many brews are you getting from the standard large bottle?


----------



## Jye (12/10/05)

I get just under 5 brews from my burner, model RH31LT. I say just under because I ran out of gas 10 min before the end of a 90 min boil :angry: but the 4 before were 60 min boils.


----------



## Jye (12/10/05)

Hey Ross, I would have thought an experienced brew like you would have one of these burners. Out of interest what are you using at the moment and what is its performance and economy like?

Jye


----------



## RobW (12/10/05)

Does anybody know if you can run these burners of mains gas as well as bottled?


----------



## devo (12/10/05)

RobW said:


> Does anybody know if you can run these burners of mains gas as well as bottled?
> [post="82268"][/post]​



I think these burners require a high preasure regulator. The one you use on your BBQ or standard 3-4 ring burners just doesn't cut it.


----------



## devo (12/10/05)

In addition I think I get about 4 - 5 brews from a regular 9kg gas bottle. 

I only use this HP burner on the HLT and a 3 ring camping burner on my boiler.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/10/05)

RobW said:


> Does anybody know if you can run these burners of mains gas as well as bottled?
> [post="82268"][/post]​



Rob.

IIRC The Mongolian burners are more well-suited to natural gas. They put out roughly the same amount of grunt. That said they don't run as well as the NASA on a low flame. Natural gas MMV.

Warren -


----------



## RobW (12/10/05)

devo said:


> I think these burners require a high preasure regulator. The one you use on your BBQ or standard 3-4 ring burners just doesn't cut it.
> [post="82272"][/post]​



I have a high pressure reg - but can it be used with mains gas?


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/10/05)

Rob.

At a guess you'd live near Gameco? Something along those lines you're probably better off consulting them. They're pretty helpful. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

Jye said:


> Hey Ross, I would have thought an experienced brew like you would have one of these burners. Out of interest what are you using at the moment and what is its performance and economy like?
> 
> Jye
> [post="82266"][/post]​



Jye, I'm an all grain newbie - only started 8 months ago & spent 2 of those overseas - There again, putting down my 30th AG this w/e...

Mine's just a simple ring burner with a high pressure regulator, I put flame under as I start 2nd sparge (batch) & she's boiling by the time it's run. I get about 5 to 6 90 min hard boils....

Cheers...


----------



## RobW (12/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Rob.
> 
> At a guess you'd live near Gameco? Something along those lines you're probably better off consulting them. They're pretty helpful. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



May do that - they're onlty 5 minutes away. Unfortunately only operate M-F. I'm not really planning to do it any soon but I do have an external hose with a bayonet so it would just be a matter of getting an outlet run to the right spot. One of those things I might try later.


----------



## Jye (12/10/05)

> Jye, I'm an all grain newbie - only started 8 months ago & spent 2 of those overseas - There again, putting down my 30th AG this w/e...



Everyone is more experienced than me :blink: 

Gameco are pretty helpful but the arent the cheapest, this thread has some prices.


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

I've got the NASA burner from Globe Imports.
I do 90-99 min boils with a starting vol of ~47 litres.
It takes about 20 mins to bring it to the boil.
I have an electric HLT.
And I get at least 6 brews to a 9kg bottle and a bbq or two.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/10/05)

I can't verify my usage. I've only done 2 x 40 litre brews with my NASA.

It will get a good workout this week. I'm going to boil 80 litres of water in my new ally pot. That will really test the little bugger. 

Warren -


----------



## Batz (13/10/05)

I use a 90 lt pot as does Dicko and Jayse with a NASA

Works great !

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/05)

Batz

The picture of your monster made me realise I didn't have enough "pot". Boiling 42 Litres in a keg is a bit of a worry.

Thanks for the idea. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (13/10/05)

What BTU's do the nasa's put out?


----------



## jayse (13/10/05)

Ross said:


> What BTU's do the nasa's put out?
> [post="82483"][/post]​



Reminds me of a question I get alot, 'how many watts you got there?'
The answer is simply 'more than enough'.
I think theres enough zeros' to build a 200 litre brewery around one of these 'nasa' burners, then when the time comes turn it all into a space shuttle and have a brewday on the moon. :beer: 

Heres the mentioned 90l kettle on said burner/space shuttle prototype.
Jayse


----------



## T.D. (13/10/05)

Ross said:


> What BTU's do the nasa's put out?
> [post="82483"][/post]​



Grain and Grape quote it as being 130,000 BTUs


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/05)

Ross said:


> What BTU's do the nasa's put out?
> [post="82483"][/post]​




All I can say is Ross.... More than enough! :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Kai (23/1/06)

Well, I have just upgraded from kitchen partials (and AG's in double batches) to an outdoor setup. I went against the grain here and bought myself a standard 4-ring burner from Gaganis.

The positives as I see them:
They're quieter
No dicking around with higher pressure lines
No need for a standoff pipe or heat shield for the gas line
No burning the paint off of the stand
The valves on the burner don't get too hot to touch
They're quieter
I brewed today, around 18 minutes to heat 17L each of strike & sparge water (running on 3 rings) and 18 minutes to bring 25L of wort to the boil. They're not NASA numbers, but it's not an interminable wait. And did I mention they're quieter?

Very first AG on a new system and my brewday was around 4.5 hours, with a 90 minute mash.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/06)

Well done Kai. :beerbang: 

No turning back now. B) I'll send you a CD of some NASA noise so you sound the part. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/1/06)

Well done Kai. My 4 ring was great for the 30 or 40 first AG brews. Once the system was sorted out speeding up became more important than being quiet. I give you maybe 30 brews before thinking the same way. But the good thing is the 4 ring will still get used when you do a double brew day.


----------



## Chad (8/6/06)

Just got my nasa burner home this arvo and fired it up and .... DAMN, that thing is scary. :blink: 
I'm very impressed by the huge range on the output that everyone seems to comment on.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/6/06)

Oh yeah, you missed that four ring burners are quieter then the NASA, Kai.

Yeah, yeah, NASA's are loud. I have one, and I'm the first to admit that. However... I really love it! There's something about hearing that massive ROAR that made me fall in love with my NASA the minute I took it home. I think it's because hearing the noise is an audio way of telling me that there's some huge power pumping under my pot, and it compliments the sounds of me running away with my clothes on fire (well, that never happened, but it feels like it sometimes )


----------



## tangent (10/6/06)

i like the relative silence of a burner like Kai's. I can hear the sizzle on the bottom of the kettle as it heats up & my brew days seem to be calm and quiet nowdays. SWMBO is at work which makes it even quieter 
If you want a lot of noise, check out a brewday at Jazmans place. I doubt the Nasa can be heard over his stereo. Nice pergola thing though. Onya Jaz!


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/6/06)

Sounds like the way to go for a brewday! As long as there's great music pumping out the stereo, it'll be great!


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> Yeah, yeah, NASA's are loud.




Can't be to bad,fired mine up on a brew day and Tidalpete couldn't even hear it !

I love my NASA burners...got two  


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/06)

Batz said:


> peas_and_corn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, yeah, NASA's are loud.
> ...



RAOTFLMGO   :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/06)

Your turn to get square Tuesday Pete!!!


----------

